# My U tube stuff is slow



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

If I watch U TUBE stuff, its S L O W on my Windows XP. It dosent matter if the wheel shows or not, It dosent matter that the narrative is keeping on or breaks up with the visual. I hate it. Any ideas?


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

High speed internet and a computer with plenty of memory.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2011)

FarmBoyBill said:


> If I watch U TUBE stuff, its S L O W on my Windows XP. It dosent matter if the wheel shows or not, It dosent matter that the narrative is keeping on or breaks up with the visual. I hate it. Any ideas?


Go here: http://speedtest.net/

Click "Begin Test"

Wait until it finishes. You'll know it's finished when the "Share This Result" thing comes up.

Post here what it says your download speed is.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

It said ping 1347 milkes, and upload speed 0.11 Mbps


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2011)

FarmBoyBill said:


> It said ping 1347 milkes, and upload speed 0.11 Mbps


What did it say for your download speed?

Your ping and upload are mighty slow, though. I expect the download is slow.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

It didnt say anything, and the upload speed wasnt avaiulable


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Windy I got Hughes net. I called them and of course, they said everything looked fine.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2011)

FarmBoyBill said:


> It didnt say anything, and the upload speed wasnt avaiulable


It didn't say what your download speed is?


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Ah. If you've got Hughesnet, most likely, it's because it's caching it. You might call them again, and ask them to run some speed tests (or point you to a recommended location) so we can look @ the results.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, Thanks for the thought, But I cant hear well on my Cell phone, and I cant push buttons on my land line, (push 3 for ect ect ect).. Guess Ill live with it.n They said I could do fone from 1 in the morning to 6 in the morning. I told them I hadnt seen either times since I retired,


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Speed oo.6


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Since it is chilly and you have relatively slow speeds---I think Hughes Net must be filtering everything---through cold molasses.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

lol It did go faster when it was warmer lol


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

FarmBoyBill said:


> lol It did go faster when it was warmer lol


Glad you can take a little ribbing FBB. I wouldn't have said it if I had thought otherwise.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ha, My skins tougher than a Kansas Buffer lol. If you get a laugh saying it, I will too lol.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Hughesnet speeds have been discussed before. The basic differences are: 

Dial-up is slowest, and in rural situations 2400 baud is common. 
Hughesnet, when working properly is around twenty times faster than dial-up. 
High-speed internet, as provided by many cable providers, can be twenty times faster than that. 

All of the development, and an increasing number of web pages, are based upon those highest speeds. Example - the Earthcam live webcams in NYC have "upgraded" to high definition. That means us Hughesnet users can no longer view them, except for the few legacy cams they have deigned to keep.

With You-tube, your best options are to use Firefox with download helper to download the vid to your computer, and THEN watch it, or allow the buffer to fill while you look at other stuff on the net, and then come back to watch the vid. Streaming, where the buffer is limited, is a no-go.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hate to say it FBB but if my choice was between Hughsnet and 2 tin cans with a string - I'd have to think about it for a while to decide which was the best option.

Letting YouTube buffer while you do something else is your best bet.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Funny thing. Aftyer I complained to Hughesnet last night. Its worked fine troday


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Not funny at all. I discovered that if I go to the Hughesnet homepage, customers, tools, and do the web responsiveness test and download speed test it will often bring speeds back up. I suspect, but cannot prove, that optimization of the connections has a pecking order, based on the potential for a complaint that will cost money in tech support.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Type in the following in your browser address bar... 192.168.0.1/ your Hughesnet page will pop up, and you can see all your diagnostics... if you click on the green system status button, you can see what your signal strength is....... clouds/rain/blizzards will make your signal slow down.... that page is full of self help diagnostics...


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Harry Chickpea said:


> I suspect, but cannot prove, that optimization of the connections has a pecking order, based on the potential for a complaint that will cost money in tech support.


 From what I have heard I suspect you are correct.


----------

